# Adding Generator Mount To Rear



## Oregon Jayco

Hey guys, new here. Been reading some of your mod posts and I was thinking about adding a platform or cage of some sort to the rear bumper on my Jayco Quest 324G. I have a Yamaha EF3000iSEB and I hate hoisting it in and out of the bed of my lifted 4X4 when we dry camp. I loved the idea of mounting it in a secure box or cage on the rear where I can plug in with ease when we get to where we're going, but after reading some of your posts, I think the added weight on such a long trailer may be dangerous. My trailer is already 33 feet long and towing with a half ton can be difficult when there is a strong wind. Am I asking for trouble?


----------



## Y-Guy

I know what you mean, I owned a EF3000iSEB and its a bit of a beast at some 150#, wheels or not moving it isn't a breeze. That's a lot of weight bouncing around on the back end, if properly designed and welded onto the frame it "should" be okay. While towing the rear gets a lot of dirt/dust/rain so need to keep that in mind, but something that could be vented while running and secure to prevent theft. You can take your rig to the scales and see how the hitch weight changes with a 150ish pound person standing on the back. Keep in mind most bumpers are not rated for that kind of weight, let alone the torque it will have with the genny bouncing around back there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

How about a hitch on the front of your truck? Then a simple rack to carry the generator. You could pull into the campground after unhooking and have the generator still on the truck (away from trailer...no exhaust issue) and then run the power cord to the truck from the trailer.

As an added benefit, you get a hitch on the front of your truck....can carry other things as well. Bikes...motorcycles...rack with firewood...etc...


----------



## fuji

Oregon Jayco said:


> Hey guys, new here. Been reading some of your mod posts and I was thinking about adding a platform or cage of some sort to the rear bumper on my Jayco Quest 324G. I have a Yamaha EF3000iSEB and I hate hoisting it in and out of the bed of my lifted 4X4 when we dry camp. I loved the idea of mounting it in a secure box or cage on the rear where I can plug in with ease when we get to where we're going, but after reading some of your posts, I think the added weight on such a long trailer may be dangerous. My trailer is already 33 feet long and towing with a half ton can be difficult when there is a strong wind. Am I asking for trouble?


I added a rack and a Honda EI3000 to my trailer rear bumper and it took a lot of tongue weight of my hitch. I made the trailer a bit shakey, but no I load all the heavy items up front and travel with 1/2 tank of fresh water and it tows better. Could not find anywhere else to mount. Second thought would be to mount over propane tanks on the tongue of the trailer. Good luck!


----------



## Little_Country_Gal

I just did the similar thing to a small 210RS. (2 small Honda generators to a frame welded hitch and a hitch-haul basket) All really stable...until you get going down the road! Very shaky! I'm trying to stabilize it, so we'll see. I've adjusted the sway bars and the trailer hitch. I took the whole rig to the scales last weekend after a weekend trip. Here's the details:

New frame welded hitch
Hitch Haul basket
Spare tire strapped to basket
NO GENERATORS this trip
Camper normally loaded for weekend trip
Extra grill under front bunk
no major weight in the rear compartment or under the dinette
full fresh water tank

Result: Tongue weight 440 lbs. YIKES! No wonder why she's bouncin'!

I'm getting the spare tire moved to the front hitch under the propane tanks. And looking at the possibility of putting the generators inside under the bunks (didn't really want to do that), and just keeping the spare gas outside.

I've got 3 weeks left before our 9000 mile/boondockin'/national park generator campin'/summer long trip...gotta get the bugs worked out soon


----------

